
Ubuntu Releases IoT Core Platform - mhall119
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/84066.html?rss=1
======
simosx
You can also try this on your existing Linux distro by following the KVM
instructions at
[http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/](http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/)

To use Ubuntu Core, you first need to create an Ubuntu SSO (Single Sign-on)
account at [https://login.ubuntu.com/](https://login.ubuntu.com/) and add
there your public key (SSH).

Then, when you first boot into Ubuntu Core, it asks for your Ubuntu SSO
username in order to retrieve your public key. Finally, you can SSH to the
Ubuntu Core instance.

I did not try this on a supported device.

